# Threatened premature contraction



## Ravikirann (May 23, 2015)

Dear All,

what will be the icd-10 code for - THREATENED PREMATURE CONTRACTION.The patient was on her third trimester.Can i code  O60.0 series. Patinet was not delivered yet.

Thanks In Advance
Ravi


----------



## BenCrocker (May 24, 2015)

Look at O60.00 and search using Pregnancy; Complicated by; Preterm Labor, Without Delivery.

And when I did there was an Excludes 1 for Threatened Labor of O47.0 so, look there.


----------



## Ravikirann (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Ben....


----------

